
Anthony Thyssen's Homepage (1994) - adnanh
https://antofthy.gitlab.io/
======
AnonyMouse2020
What a blast from the past! Anthony was the head sysadmin during my undergrad
(circa. the last update of this page) and this page was pretty famous. I was
part of a research group and built a bit of a rapport with Anthony since I was
bugging him to install/configure random things like Perl::FastCGI.

On the odd chance you're reading this, Anthony, I'll never forget you granting
my request of the now-defunct $firstname@cit.griffith email address when I
joined "staff" as part of the research group. I doubt you would remember that,
but I thought it was cool as fuck so thanks once more.

------
Yhippa
> What I really am is a hacker (original meaning, not the cracker meaning of
> the media) and as such, live on COKE and often work into the wee hours of
> the mornings (or at least I used to). A sign which once appeared on my door
> says "Real Programmers do their best work between 1 and 5 am", about which I
> totally agree. Though my boss, and wife don't!

That definitely resonates with me.

I know why web pages have to be why the way they are today but I really miss
fast-loading and information-dense pages like this these days.

------
waterside81
Countless imagemagick users are probably in debt to Anthony thanks to his
imagemagick documentation & samples.

[https://imagemagick.org/Usage/](https://imagemagick.org/Usage/)

